
Show HN: DM Script, a programming language for conversational interfaces - BinRoo
https://www.w3.org/2019/11/dms/
======
sajayaram
This is awesome. Is there (or will there be) support for pipes?

~~~
BinRoo
Thanks for asking, great question! Two processes may communicate with each
other via grpc, thrift, websocket, etc. That communication handling is
currently up to the runtime, but the language is currently agnostic to the
underlying channel. It could be a nice addition in the next iteration of the
language. Btw, to help shape the language, join the w3c community group:
[https://www.w3.org/community/conv/](https://www.w3.org/community/conv/)

